# Blast from the Past: The Flash



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

*The Flash* is the story of Barry Allen, a police scientist who is the victim of a freak accident. While working late, his lab is hit by lightning. The blast shatters a number of vials, so Barry is both electrocuted and bathed in dozens of chemicals.

When he recovers, Barry finds that he has gained the ability to move at almost incomprehensible speed. Fellow scientist Christina (Tina) McGee works with Barry to help him control his newfound powers, even constructing a suit for him which will not be destroyed by his speed. 

Donning the red and yellow suit, Barry hides his identity from the world as he uses his powers to fight those who the police cannot catch. In doing so he begins to create the legend of the anonymous scarlet speedster known only as The Flash.

Cast:
Alex Desert 
Role: Julio Mendez
Amanda Pays 
Role: Dr Christina McGee 
John Wesley Shipp 
Role: Barry Allen
Dick Miller
Role: Fosnight 
Gloria Reuben
Role: Sabrina 
Richard Belzer
Role: Joe Kline
Vito D'Ambrosio 
Role: Officer Bellows 
Mike Genovese
Role: Lt. Warren Garfield 
Biff Manard
Role: Murphy


----------



## Alexa (Jul 1, 2005)

I remember the story. Not very original. Well, I guess it's good for a popcorn evening.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 2, 2005)

didn't they also make a tv movie
yep, watched it, and enjoyed


----------



## Calis (Jul 2, 2005)

they used to have it on as a TV show, I used to love it (i was about 6 years old though)


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 2, 2005)

Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> didn't they also make a tv movie
> yep, watched it, and enjoyed


 
There was a 2 hour pilot... And then one season of the series (21 episodes)...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 3, 2005)

i still enjoyed it


----------

